# A Few More From My Collection



## sprocket man (Jul 19, 2016)

Here are a few more of my collection.  As you can tell, some of them need some more work.  I have
only a small selection of originals as I am a collector that enjoys the "hunt"----finding the down-tread
bikes that need help.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow! You have quite the collection of Huffmans. Thanks for posting!


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice bikes!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2016)

GOOD LORD MAN!:eek:


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 19, 2016)

Sweet!!
Thanks for posting Tom. Great bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2016)

Super nice!
Man! Bringing the Huffy's in by the box load!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the drool worthy bike porn!


----------



## mike j (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, from down trodden, they've certainly come a long way, beautiful jobs all around. Thanks for posting.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 20, 2016)

WaaWaaWeeWaa Batman!
Too nice to ride


----------



## locomotion (Jul 21, 2016)

very nice bikes
who does your paint and restorations? they look very beautiful


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 21, 2016)

her is some of mine  from bicycle larry


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow! Amazing restoration work! Thanks for posting these beautiful bikes.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm dehydrated from drooling


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 21, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> her is some of mine  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 342440
> 
> View attachment 342441



o baby love the monark ,s


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 22, 2016)

Not bad, What else ya got?


----------



## ramito (Jul 22, 2016)

...nice ,,,,,yes,,,,,congrats....


----------

